# Tyre sun-shades - are they necessary?



## merfy (Mar 12, 2009)

I've seen many motorhomes with sun-shades over their wheels - is this just another gimmick ans something else to buy and carry around?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Merfy

There is some evidence (I think - I seem to remember a thread on here  ) that UV from the sun degrades the sidewalls of tyres, especially when the wheels aren't turning often.

As our van is stuck down the side of the house, the tyres don't get much direct sunlight, so I'm not too worried about it. If your van is kept out in the open for weeks at a time, or parked on site for long periods, I would say it was worth covering them up.

Gerald


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

My understanding is that, as the previous poster said, it is the UV that damages the rubber. 
It is recommended that caravan tyres are changed after 5 years, even though there is little tread wear in that time and I guess that the same goes for motorhomes if the mileage is low.
Not such a problem on cars as tyre treads are usually well worn before the UV gets a chance to do much damage.

Landyman.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

our mh tyres are 5 years old showing some cracks on both sides of vehicle.
No direct sunlight on either side. 14k miles.

Mercedes slk tyres 5 years old kept under cover in carport , walls to both sides. no cracks at all 20k miles. Sidewalls look like new.

Both vehicles on Michelins

not conclusive on age or conditions where the vehicle is kept


Dave p
EDIT
The tyres are original as and when vehicles were purchased new.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you do a small annual mileage they might show damage before they wear out. Not a problem for me at around 15,000 miles annually, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hi

A friend of mine makes and sells wheel covers. PM me if you want more info.

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If a van is standing for some time in a very hot sunny climate like Spain, and black rubber absorbs the suns heat, it is advisable.

Peter


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have some on my 'van, as the tyres are in full sun when parked on the drive. Taylormade do some very light ones made out of an aluminised material. I think they were £30ish for a set.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

As a non tyre specialist this poses several questions I'd like answers to.

How many things can you think of that will degrade or shorten the life of your tyres.

1. UV ?
2. O2 ?
3 Heat cycles ?
4 Hydrocarbons ?

Personally I'll be replacing my tyres after five years irrespective of their outward condition. Is the exposure to UV during this period going to be relevant ?

D.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our MH is 5yrs old and low mileage, the side walls are cracked. Theybwere slightly cracked when we brought it in 07. They are michelines.Last Nov when we had it mot'd the tester thought they would do at least another year. As Rich is concerned about them we emailed micheline. They replied that it is the uv rays which crack the sides of the tyres on MH's and if the cracks show the inner cording to send photos to there technical department. They are not as bad as that ..... yet and we are considering changing them  six michelines OMG better get a bank loan lol. :wink: 
Lin


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We spend a lot of time in the sun so I cover the tyres up. I started doing this when I notice whilst parked at our place in the Dordogne the tyres getting very hot. Now with the covers on they stay nice and cool, much the same as me when I have a large G&T with ice, sorry digress, :wink: I just feel better with the tyres covered, but does it make any differance, I don't know.

Wobby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I cover the two sunnyside tyres at home. On holiday in Northern Europe, we don't do the sunny south, I don't bother.

I also dogmatically change my Michelin campers every 5 years without fail. :wink:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have just changed all our 6 tyres after 7years of age. All of them had bad cracks in the side walls. The spare that is fitted in the garage has not got one single crack in it. The tyre fitter said no need to change it as it has never been on the road.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------

